# New gear bag



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been plagued with an organizational issue around my tying area and while fishing: one gear bag. I love my Orvis Sling Pack, but I obviously can't keep all of my flies in it at all times, and it's a little bit too small for my bass fishing boxes. I can keep a few in it, but my larger topwater box can't fit in it. I was looking at the William and Joseph Old School Satchel and the Fishpond satchel, both would allow me to carry some larger boxes...but $80-90? A little steep for a bass/saltwater fly bag. Some searching online presented a cheaper alternative: a sling-style backpack. And they can be found surprisingly cheap on Amazon. I picked one up for $18 plus shipping. I loaded it last night and will give it a run tonight slinging some bass flies at the local lake. I put in my large topwater box (size roughly 8"x12"), 4 smaller Stowaway style boxes I use for streamers and subsurface flies, and my stuffed streamer wallet that is pretty large. And there's room for more. The smaller front pockets are perfect for my tippet and leaders. The pack has a soft padded strap and can be swung to the chest for access just like my Orvis pack. To top it off, there's even a cell phone pocket on the strap which fits my camera pretty well for quick access to photo the catch. I'll throw a pic on at some point. 

Thought I'd pass along an alternative in case anyone else is in the same boat I was in!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is the pack I ordered, I got the blue version:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Urban-Sport-Polyester-Compartment-Messenger/dp/B0026JCVGY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334321628&sr=8-3"]Amazon.com: Urban Sport Polyester Multiple Compartment Messenger Cross Body Outdoor Biking Backpack - 3 Color Options: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@510OGjgZDwL[/ame]


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I carry a bit much.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the or is sling pack but hate the bag slinging around when I bend. I have the same problem With the Lowe pro sling that is in fallens pic or I assume it is the Lowe pro camera sling. I am thinking a small backpack is the best, otherwise it will be light travel with some tippet, a small fly box, and a plier with scissor combo.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> I have the or is sling pack but hate the bag slinging around when I bend. I have the same problem With the Lowe pro sling that is in fallens pic or I assume it is the Lowe pro camera sling. I am thinking a small backpack is the best, otherwise it will be light travel with some tippet, a small fly box, and a plier with scissor combo.


I agree. I have the orvis sling pack. The idea of it sounds good but it's really a poor design. Anyone want to buy a sling pack?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a Fishpond vest instead of a pack. I was lucky enough to pick it up at a thrift store last year, so the price was way down. It also has a backpack compartment and a hydration tank (I bought a new bladder for like $18 on ebay). It is very comfortable and has plenty of compartments and attachments spots.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Cabela's has two different fishing backpacks on sale in their bargain cave...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys having issues with the Sling Pack must not be using the waist strap with it? Or the design changed and the waist strap is no longer made into the Sling Pack? If you buckle the waist strap, the Sling Pack can't slide around your body when you bend over.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

TheCream said:


> You guys having issues with the Sling Pack must not be using the waist strap with it? Or the design changed and the waist strap is no longer made into the Sling Pack? If you buckle the waist strap, the Sling Pack can't slide around your body when you bend over.


You're right, I didn't use the buckle. That defeats the entire purpose of it IMO. You have to unbuckle, then sling it around, get your gear, then sling around again, then buckle.

Waist pack = turn and turn back


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> You're right, I didn't use the buckle. That defeats the entire purpose of it IMO. You have to unbuckle, then sling it around, get your gear, then sling around again, then buckle.
> 
> Waist pack = turn and turn back


Very weird, because I have never had that issue when I have the waist buckle in use. My Sling Pack is an older model, maybe something changed on it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Very weird, because I have never had that issue when I have the waist buckle in use. My Sling Pack is an older model, maybe something changed on it.


I just got mine when it came out last year. At least that's when I thought it came out.

I automatically just put the waist straps into the pocket for them. I guess I just thought that you'd have to unbuckle it if you wanted the pack in front to get gear out. Am I wrong about this? My pack is at home so I can't look.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> I just got mine when it came out last year. At least that's when I thought it came out.
> 
> I automatically just put the waist straps into the pocket for them. I guess I just thought that you'd have to unbuckle it if you wanted the pack in front to get gear out. Am I wrong about this? My pack is at home so I can't look.


I buckle my waist strap and can still easily slide the bag to my chest for gear access. It doesn't slide as loosely as it does without the waist strap, but I keep that waist strap fairly loose and it keeps it from sliding when you bend forward but still allows you to easily slide it when you need something.

Mine is an older model, I have had it for 5-6 years. It is sort of an olive green color, the new ones are a digital camo coloration, I think. You can't see it real well in this, but this is the only pic I can find of my bag:


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> You're right, I didn't use the buckle. That defeats the entire purpose of it IMO. You have to unbuckle, then sling it around, get your gear, then sling around again, then buckle.
> 
> Waist pack = turn and turn back


I have found I am usually accessing my small fly box, tippet and forceps/nippers. Those items are easily carried w/o a pack. I will admit that I do not use the supplied/built in waist strap but I would agree with Lund that it defeats the purpose of the sling. At any rate, I have decided a backpack is better if I need the space for stuff.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> I have found I am usually accessing my small fly box, tippet and forceps/nippers. Those items are easily carried w/o a pack. I will admit that I do not use the supplied/built in waist strap but I would agree with Lund that it defeats the purpose of the sling. At any rate, I have decided a backpack is better if I need the space for stuff.


I don't know how people do that minimalist thing.  Even if I am going brookie fishing and know I will only end up using about 3 different dry fly patterns, I carry boxes with 17 other patterns and a nymph box and a streamer box, etc... Just in case. I always take the "if I don't have it, that's when I'll need it" approach.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I don't know how people do that minimalist thing.  Even if I am going brookie fishing and know I will only end up using about 3 different dry fly patterns, I carry boxes with 17 other patterns and a nymph box and a streamer box, etc... Just in case. I always take the "if I don't have it, that's when I'll need it" approach.


Yeah same here! I can't buy enough packs to support my habit!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Too many packs, you get more packs to put them in.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Fallen-That chest pack looks 9 months pregnant!
I am a minimalist. The mountains and many years of fishing helped me with that. In the summer I take one box of flies, some tippet, nippers, forceps, and floatant. I can keep all of that on my belt and in my shirt pockets. I was told on my first hiking trip to Colorado that if I had more than a quart bag of fly fishing equipment that I was carrying too much. When I think about how many flies I use and have confidence in after 30+ years of doing this, I can narrow it down to about 6 patterns that I cannot live without. Thus the one box of flies.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow...you may carry more gear than me Seth lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I don't know how people do that minimalist thing.  Even if I am going brookie fishing and know I will only end up using about 3 different dry fly patterns, I carry boxes with 17 other patterns and a nymph box and a streamer box, etc... Just in case. I always take the "if I don't have it, that's when I'll need it" approach.


I have found a small collection of wooly buggers, clousers and a few nymphs, poppers and drys is all I need. I also carry some hooks of various sizes in my small box for when I just want to relax the arm and snooze by a catching live crayfish and tossing it out. Oh and a knife but that slides easily onto the belt. Done and ready to explore.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> Wow...you may carry more gear than me Seth lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


And enough beverages for a small party.


----------

